# taking cuttings



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2007)

can any body help  when is the best time to take a cutting of my plant and what is the best way to do it please


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2007)

thankyou runbyhemp
thanks for the step by step instructions just what i needed ,
going to put it in practice 
wish me luck (lol)


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 23, 2007)

only take clones in the veg phase as when in flower it will take a few weeks to revert the clone back to veg, could cause a hermie...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 23, 2007)

this link has been added to growing resources


----------



## Shakedowncat (Oct 26, 2008)

Hick had a pretty comprehensive guide above.

The only things that i would do differently are to use 100% vermiculite. add it to a bowl with a little water in the bottom and microwave on high for about a minute. this will sterilize the rooting medium and you'll have less of a chance of fungus killing the clone. Also, sterility of all tools and containers is helpful.

Best time i've found is at the peak of the vegative cycle.

Hope someone finds this useful! (just as a fun fact, this is a technique used in cloning for Bonsai that i've applied to mj)

-S


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 26, 2008)

is this cutting method good for stretch plants?  and manage the levels of growth?  and when it grow little more   can get better clones off the cutted plants that has high energy of thc.. would that be better over dealing with stretch plants and taking the donors off it?   
impose if there was a mom plant that has like 3 ft.. and the 12 inch below has no shoots.. and all that?  and can it be done like this method of cutting to manage it better ?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 26, 2008)

wow, this is what i love about this site, any other site it seems, a mod would have just blew this person off, instead, he provided useful insight and encouraged a new grower to go forward, great job RBH, this is why i love this place.


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 7, 2013)

QQ. wiich mode of rooting would you recommend better, perlite or rockwool shotglass method?


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 7, 2013)

ok ill get my handson a nute free soil in a few and throw em in there then. also i just removed the domes are the supposed to be wet on the inside? i know its for heat and humidity purposes but not sure if its going right since i see the plants getting too dry.. any who i placed the light a couple more inches up just incase it was too hot for them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2013)

You don't want a lot of light while the clones are rooting.  They do better with less light, but you still need to keep them warm.  The dome is more to do with humidity than anything to do with warmth.  If you have moved the light away (which is good) make sure they are staying warm enough.

I also like to make my final cut underwater to prevent an air embolism in the stem.  Probably the fastest easiest way to root clones is with a bubble cloner.  They are simply and quite inexpensive to make.


----------



## DankCannabis (Oct 7, 2013)

thank you THG ill get too learning to make one i have the light on but its at a good distance and as for the heat im not worried my AC is broken so the house has been keepin from 75-85, what i did do just now is move the glasses to a better complete dome instead of having alot of bottle bottoms on n i added a bit of warm water to the tray to get a nice warmth goin on in there. 
ill be keeping a good eye on them until i feel they are ready to go back into veg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2013)

What are you rooting in?  Roots do not like light.  If you have something transparent, you will probably be better off using something opaque that does not let light pass through.


----------

